# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Hello Kitty-Avril Lavinge...what the hell is this?!

## Otherside

Video doesn't seem to come on here, so link...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiaYDPRedWQ

Dear god...

----------


## L

Oh God why is this so catchy

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah, I was just reading in the news about how she's setting stereotypes back generations. Could Avril be starting global wars also? Oh Avril.


Ok. Let's think of it this way. She's just added immensely to the wide array of music that cat and kitten videos can be made to. I've already got one in the works. *evil grin*

----------


## Total Eclipse

Not her best song's .. but still one of my favorite artists.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Looks like a parody of a kpop music video.

----------


## Keddy

I couldn't tell if she was intentionally mocking Asian culture or if she was just being naively oblivious to a lot of the stereotypes she was perpetuating...
Either way, not a fan of this song. I saw that it got a lot of bad reactions from people who were claiming it to be racist and offensive, though.
And once I listened to the lyrics, it seemed to me like she was singing about hooking up with another girl? Idk, I probably interpreted it all wrong. *Keddy missing cues for the win.*

----------


## Otherside

> I couldn't tell if she was intentionally mocking Asian culture or if she was just being naively oblivious to a lot of the stereotypes she was perpetuating...
> Either way, not a fan of this song. I saw that it got a lot of bad reactions from people who were claiming it to be racist and offensive, though.



Yeah, I've seen that too. The thing is though that it was choreographered (can't spell) and produced by a Japaneese producer, and released in Japan (I don't think it's been released elsewhere?). A lot of Japaneeese people in the youtube comments, although they think it a [BEEP] video, do not think it's racist. Mostly, the cries of "racism" and "cultural appropriation" are coming from people who aren't from Japaneese. Apparently the Japaneese love this kind of thing, and she's been gaining a lot of popularity over there.

----------


## Keddy

> Yeah, I've seen that too. The thing is though that it was choreographered (can't spell) and produced by a Japaneese producer, and released in Japan (I don't think it's been released elsewhere?). A lot of Japaneeese people in the youtube comments, although they think it a [BEEP] video, do not think it's racist. Mostly, the cries of "racism" and "cultural appropriation" are coming from people who aren't from Japaneese. Apparently the Japaneese love this kind of thing, and she's been gaining a lot of popularity over there.



Ah, makes sense. Thanks for clarifying.

----------


## SmileyFace

Trying to be like Gwen Stefani I see...

----------


## L

Am I the only one who is kind of liking it?????

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Am I the only one who is kind of liking it?????



I thought parts of it was cute.. some people don't understand the style of music tho. It isn't something I could listen to 24/7.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I don't think it's her best song.. and think she has better ones.. but I think this song isn't god awful and has some parts in it that I like. Some parts on it gets annoying, tho.

----------


## L

> I thought parts of it was cute.. some people don't understand the style of music tho. It isn't something I could listen to 24/7.



Oh no, I can take this one song because it is different and bouncy, and kind of fun, childish but it is what it is and I can enjoy it. In reality I hate this side to Avril, maybe I was just a depressed teenager who hated everything blond and bouncy, but I loved her darker side.

----------


## meeps

cringe

----------


## Otherside

> Am I the only one who is kind of liking it?????



First time listening to it=God Avril, WTF?!
Second time listening to it=That chorus is kinda catchy...
Other times=Ugh. It's so bad, it's actually kinda...good?

----------


## TheCARS1979

Although Im a huge fan of her and adore her so much, its not her best song, but I do like the song.    the other songs on the album are much better and also her albums prior. Also  that not by a long shot that she was trying to be racist in this song. Its just an experiment and maybe trying a different kind of song. It was a dedication not a racist song. There is a hidden double meaning, in the song though by the way

----------


## Rawr

Shame that Hello Kitty has to be the title to an awful song.  :zzzz:

----------

